# Spouse Visa Information



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

HI,

I am extremely sorry I am bothering you again. Actually, every time I try to apply, badluck struck me and my visa application process gets stopped. I have few questions but first I'd like to tell you about myself:

I applied for visa in feb 2014 and it took 8 months in the process and in the end in Oct 2014 my visa got refused because I provided less communication proof though I submitted skype call log, and emails. 

After that my husband visited me, we stayed together for almost 2 months and then he left. I prepared my documents again but as my TB test takes 2 months because I had TB in 2004. . Due to some other personal reasons, I could not apply quickly. Now that I have to apply in the end of this month I have few questions. Please help me answering these questions:

1) I have read few threads where it is stated that there should be only 10-12 pages of facebook chat, 10-12 pages of emails and skype as well. As I got married in 2009 so i have 100s of pages of facebook chat, how do I minimize them to only 10-12?

2) As he visited me from nov 2014 to january 2015, will I have to submit the facebook chat of only from january 2015-present or 2009-present? 

3) I have read new rule that now the sponsor will have to submit his documents in UK, he won't have to send them to me and then I'll submit here in gerry's. Please guide me in this matter. Where will he submit the documents?

Please I need answers from experts.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

1) You can send as many as you want, but the mods on here suggest that you just send some from each week/month/year, depending on the length of your relationship. Instead of sending 100s of pages of communication proof.

2) From 2009. You should also include his flight ticket or entry and exit stamped pages from his Passport for proof that he visited you.

3) All documents must be sent to Sheffield. You will only submit your Passport on the day of your biometrics appointment in Pakistan.

How many times has he visited you in the 6 years of marriage? You should include proofs of all visits. Makes your case stronger. 6 years is a very long time to be married and not live together.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

correct me if im wrong in thinking but does that mean i submit all my documents to Sheffield and my husband submits his in bangladesh.dont all the documents be submitted together?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nasima83 said:


> correct me if im wrong in thinking but does that mean i submit all my documents to Sheffield and my husband submits his in bangladesh.dont all the documents be submitted together?


I don't know about the system in Bangladesh. But whatever it is, you both need to put all yours and his documents together and submit them at the same place at the same time.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

i.need.help said:


> 1) You can send as many as you want, but the mods on here suggest that you just send some from each week/month/year, depending on the length of your relationship. Instead of sending 100s of pages of communication proof.
> 
> 2) From 2009. You should also include his flight ticket or entry and exit stamped pages from his Passport for proof that he visited you.
> 
> ...





i.need.help said:


> 1) You can send as many as you want, but the mods on here suggest that you just send some from each week/month/year, depending on the length of your relationship. Instead of sending 100s of pages of communication proof.
> 
> 2) From 2009. You should also include his flight ticket or entry and exit stamped pages from his Passport for proof that he visited you.
> 
> ...


1) You mean I can submit one page of facebook chat/month??? 

2) Yes, I am including all the travel details.

3) You mean, I'll have to send my documents to my husband too and he'll submit them in UK. I just need to take my passport with me?

He visited me twice. I am trying my level best to make my case stronger.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> 1) You mean I can submit one page of facebook chat/month???
> 
> 2) Yes, I am including all the travel details.
> 
> ...


1) I can't tell you how many, just include as many that you think will be best to make your case stronger.

3) Yes and Yes. Don't forget to take the appointment letter with you as well and a copy of the online application. They might want to see it.

Twice in 6 years, that's very little, but all you can do is hope for the best and make sure you include enough communication proof. It's happened many times that the ECO didn't believe the marriage was genuine and refused the visa.

Was the first visit when he came to marry you? Or two visits since marriage?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes two visits including marriage. 

Is it possible that he visits me before my application, we live together for a month or so and then I apply for the visa?? Would it make my case a little better?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I read your previous thread and you were refused for exactly the reason I mentioned above about the ECO not believing your marriage is genuine. Your husband has visited you very little in 6 years + not enough communication logs.

Why didn't he visit you more often, maybe once a year at leas or at least 4 times in 6 years. This still might be a problem when you reapply.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You've been married for 6 year, never lived together and only visited each other twice? I think that is probably the issue.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually, the person my husband contacted to for my visa guidance, he told him that if you (my husband) do not go to pakistan that would be better. Because if you visit her (I), your case will be weaker. Then the ECO will say that if the sponsor can visit his wife then what is the need of his wife coming to UK.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Yes two visits including marriage.
> 
> Is it possible that he visits me before my application, we live together for a month or so and then I apply for the visa?? Would it make my case a little better?


So really he has only visited you once in 6 years, even worse.

Yes, do that, it will help your case if you show he is visiting you more often and living with you during his stay. Take photos as well.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have photos of his first stay as well as second one.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

And you have broken my heart. . So I should not apply for visa??


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Actually, the person my husband contacted to for my visa guidance, he told him that if you (my husband) do not go to pakistan that would be better. Because if you visit her (I), your case will be weaker. Then the ECO will say that if the sponsor can visit his wife then what is the need of his wife coming to UK.


WOW, I have never ever heard anyone give this advice before for a spouse visa. That is the worst advice anyone can give. The more you visit your spouse prior to applying for the visa the better! If you are not living together for long periods, in your case, many years, then of course the ECO could doubt on the genuineness of your marriage.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

What should I know now? Please advise!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> I have photos of his first stay as well as second one.


Good. If he visits you again before you apply, include new photos as well.



bluemoon82 said:


> And you have broken my heart. . So I should not apply for visa??


I am only giving you my opinion and some suggestions to help make your case stronger. Because when a visa is refused, if the applicant applies again, the ECO may scrutinise the new application even more. It's your choice if you apply or not.

If you think you have enough evidence to prove your marriage is genuine including visits. Then you can apply, but only you can decide. Not me or anyone else.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> What should I know now? Please advise!


I think if he visits you and lives with you for sometime, it will help your case a lot. You will be showing subsiding marriage. But you should explain in a letter why you both stayed apart for many years without any visits. It might help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why can't he come to your country to live?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so grateful to you for helping me in this matter. i really appreciate your suggestions. I think if my husband stays with me for few months and when he goes back, I should immediately apply within a month or so then my case might be strong. Is it so?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bluemoon82 said:


> I am so grateful to you for helping me in this matter. i really appreciate your suggestions. I think if my husband stays with me for few months and when he goes back, I should immediately apply within a month or so then my case might be strong. Is it so?


None of us can predict. The more time you spend together the stronger your case will be but you have an uphill battle seeing as you've spent so little time together in the 6 years of your marriage.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> I am so grateful to you for helping me in this matter. i really appreciate your suggestions. I think if my husband stays with me for few months and when he goes back, I should immediately apply within a month or so then my case might be strong. Is it so?


Yes, it will help a lot. 

Have you got logs from 2009?

Why didn't he visit you often before?

Maybe delay your application until next summer? During now and then, he can visit you 2 more times. But however many times he visits you, you will need to explain reasons for non-visits and hope the ECO believes you.

Have you started a family yet?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

i.need.help said:


> Yes, it will help a lot.
> 
> Have you got logs from 2009?
> 
> ...


 No, no family yet.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sorry I don;t know how to answer within the quote. My answers are also in the yellow section.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> No, no family yet.





bluemoon82 said:


> I am sorry I don;t know how to answer within the quote. My answers are also in the yellow section.


If you press "Reply with Quote" it will quote the message you're replying to, like I have done.

Yes, talk with him and decide what step you want to take.

If you done an IELTS test, you should be ok, if you took any other English test, make sure it's still excepted by UKVI before you reapply. Changes were made in April.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

We have not started our family yet. 

Yes, I have passed IELTS with 6.5 bandscore.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> We have not started our family yet.
> 
> Yes, I have passed IELTS with 6.5 bandscore.


6.5 is very good.

Did it take your husband 5 years to meet financial requirements or did you just decide to apply late?

Someday, you will be able to start a family. You must have a lot of patience, which is very good!


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, to be honest, my husband wasn't financially stable. This is the reason I am applying late. Also, my visa got refused after eight month of my application submission. 

THank you for your wishes.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry for bothering you again.

I wanted to tell you that my husband is suffering from severe depression and is getting treatment. What if he states this in his cover/introductory letter, would it cause any strength in my case?

He really needs me as he is struggling a lot and also trying to get rid of depression.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi, I am sorry for bothering you again.
> 
> I wanted to tell you that my husband is suffering from severe depression and is getting treatment. What if he states this in his cover/introductory letter, would it cause any strength in my case?
> 
> He really needs me as he is struggling a lot and also trying to get rid of depression.


You're not bothering anyone, you can ask questions anytime.

You can state it, but I don't think it will make much difference. You will have to still meet all other requirements and satisfy the ECO of subsidising marriage so he/she doesn't refuse you again.

Did you talk with him about staying with you in Pakistan for sometime?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I did.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I did talk to him but he is reluctant in coming to Pakistan because of his condition.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> I did talk to him but he is reluctant in coming to Pakistan because of his condition.


Then your only options are to apply and see what the outcome is or delay applying and you stay in Pakistan until he can come. Only you can decide what you want to do. 

Has he always had depression or is it something new since after marriage?

Have you not tried getting a visa for any other country or is that also not an option?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, he has depression since a long time but it has gotten worst now because luck is not on his side. Whatever he does, it doesn't give him the desired results. Ok sorry, I have started telling you my story.

No we have not tried for any other country, but what if we do? Are there any chances??

I am very much interested in going to canada. IS it possible that he comes to Pakistan and we apply for canada. Won't his british nationality become a hinderance if we apply for canada immigartion from Pakistan??? I am just asking out of cusriosity??


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Yes, he has depression since a long time but it has gotten worst now because luck is not on his side. Whatever he does, it doesn't give him the desired results. Ok sorry, I have started telling you my story.
> 
> No we have not tried for any other country, but what if we do? Are there any chances??
> 
> I am very much interested in going to canada. IS it possible that he comes to Pakistan and we apply for canada. Won't his british nationality become a hinderance if we apply for canada immigartion from Pakistan??? I am just asking out of cusriosity??


Why are you so interested in Canada?

Moving to Canada means moving his whole life to Canada. Finding work, somewhere to live, etc… It will be like starting from Zero and I think it will be a lot harder. Plus if he has difficulties coming to visit you for a short time, how will he manage to move to a new country? Especially, if you said he's having treatment. He might need to move there first alone, set up a new life and then call you. 

You have to be financially stable to be able to move to a new country, otherwise one faces more struggles.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

You are right. Just pray that we get through this difficult time and I succeed in convincing him in coming to Pakistan.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> You are right. Just pray that we get through this difficult time and I succeed in convincing him in coming to Pakistan.


If he can't come alone, why not bring someone with him like a family member or relative? The longer you take, the harder it might get. Rules change, etc.. + the overall time of being apart from each other is getting longer…

Anyways, whatever you decide, keep us updated, if you want to.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I will keep you updated.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

Good news is that my husband is coming to pakistan. Now please guide me further, should I apply immediately after he goes back to UK??? Please quick reply.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Also tell me, if all the documents (mine and his) are to be submitted in UK then is it necessary for my husband to be UK in person to submit the documents or he can post them from here?

Please reply to both questions.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> No, no family yet.





i.need.help said:


> If he can't come alone, why not bring someone with him like a family member or relative? The longer you take, the harder it might get. Rules change, etc.. + the overall time of being apart from each other is getting longer…
> 
> Anyways, whatever you decide, keep us updated, if you want to.


Please reply to my questions. My husband has decided to come to Pakistan to live with me for some time. Can we post the documents to Sheffield while my husband stays here with me.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good news is that my husband is coming to pakistan. Now please guide me further, should I apply immediately after he goes back to UK??? Please quick reply.


When is he coming and for how long?

My wife applied while I was still in Pakistan with her, I included my flight ticket with the other documents to show I was in Pakistan during that time visiting her and mentioned it in my supporting letter.

If you want to apply when he returns back to the UK, you can.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Also tell me, if all the documents (mine and his) are to be submitted in UK then is it necessary for my husband to be UK in person to submit the documents or he can post them from here?
> 
> Please reply to both questions.


Either of you can post them from Pakistan.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

He is coming within a week and will stay with me for more than a month.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> He is coming within a week and will stay with me for more than a month.


If you will be sending documents from Pakistan to Sheffield, make sure he doesn't forget to bring everything with him.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Thank you.

Please keep helping me in future as well and stay there. I'd inform about application progress.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

MY husband submitted the NHS surcharge fee on 28th april but due to some reasons I coudln't submit the application at that time. Would that fee still be applicable or he'll have to submit new fees?? Please guide.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> MY husband submitted the NHS surcharge fee on 28th april but due to some reasons I coudln't submit the application at that time. Would that fee still be applicable or he'll have to submit new fees?? Please guide.


If you're not sure, you should request a refund and pay fresh again.

I don't know otherwise.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

i.need.help said:


> If you're not sure, you should request a refund and pay fresh again.
> 
> I don't know otherwise.


Hi,

I wanted to ask that what is the procedure of submitting the application? Should the date of my appointment for biometrics and passport submission and date of posting the documents to Sheffield be the same? OR should I send the documents to Sheffield on a random date and take an appointment for passport submission on a random date? 

Please guide

Kindest Regards


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to ask that what is the procedure of submitting the application? Should the date of my appointment for biometrics and passport submission and date of posting the documents to Sheffield be the same? OR should I send the documents to Sheffield on a random date and take an appointment for passport submission on a random date?
> 
> ...


Many people it post their documents after the biometrics appointment. The dates don't need to match.

Did your husband come to visit you?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, he is with me.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

One more thing, just for clarification. I'll have to send all the related forms, sponsor's documents and my documents all together to sheffield and I just have to take my passport to gerry's??


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> One more thing, just for clarification. I'll have to send all the related forms, sponsor's documents and my documents all together to sheffield and I just have to take my passport to gerry's??


Yes, correct. Take your appointment letter with you.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Thank you so much


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

i.need.help said:


> Yes, correct. Take your appointment letter with you.


Is it necessary that I submit my husband's leave letter from office or tickets will be enough to tell that he is in pakistan?? Please reply.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Is it necessary that I submit my husband's leave letter from office or tickets will be enough to tell that he is in pakistan?? Please reply.


If you have an official letter giving permission for the holidays, then you can submit that as well. I personally would probably include both.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually I don't have it. So, is it ok?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Actually I don't have it. So, is it ok?


Send what you have, the tickets.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

i.need.help said:


> Send what you have, the tickets.


Will my husband need to submit his original passport?


----------



## theelite16 (Oct 23, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> Will my husband need to submit his original passport?


No, he just needs to send a certified copy of the biometric page, and preferably the stamped pages of his trips to visit you.

Any professional such as a lawyer can certify the documents.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

theelite16 said:


> No, he just needs to send a certified copy of the biometric page, and preferably the stamped pages of his trips to visit you.
> 
> Any professional such as a lawyer can certify the documents.


Hi,

I wanted to give you good news that I have got my visa. Yesterday, I went to collect my passport. I have few questions:

1) I just got the passport and not the original documents. Will my husband in UK receive the documents because he submitted them in Sheffield.

2) What are the things I'll have to take with me while travelling (Documents related)?

3) MY TB test expired on 9th January, will I have to undergo new TB test process? I am asking this question because I suffered from TB in 2004 so I have traces of it on my lungs so I'll have to show them my X-ray. 

4) I'll have to show only the X-ray or also the certificate? Please shed light on this point and point number 3.

5) Yesterday, I collected my passport and today I received this email, what does it mean? Will I have to collect my documents myself from gerry's or my husband will receive them in UK via post?:

Dear XXX ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - XXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on XXX.

If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.



Please give answer to each question. I'll be grateful.

THanks


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am still waiting for the reply. Please reply URGENT!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bluemoon82 said:


> I am still waiting for the reply. Please reply URGENT!


Everyone volunteers their time on this forum. If and when someone e can help you they will. Please be patient.


----------

